# Milan, Elliott vuole modello "media company" per il Milan. Sorpasso Redbird.



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.

Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
Investcorp ha ancora un canale privilegiato, ma il tempo a disposizione per presentare le necessarie garanzie sta per finire.
L'offerta c'è, la trattativa continua, *ma i soldi sul tavolo ancora non ci sono.*
Redbird piace ad Elliott perché vorrebbe trasformare il Milan da *“club di calcio” a modello di “media company”*.
Elliott non ha fretta di cedere a tutti i costi, valuterà lo scenario migliore per il Milan.

Per il Corriere della Sera, *c'è il sorpasso di Redbird su Investcorp.
Le probabilità che Elliott ceda il Milan, secondo fonti vicine alla proprietà, sono dell'80%.
Ma prima della fine del campionato non succederà nulla, Elliott non concluderà nemmeno il signing.

Nota Staff: Non si commentano le fonti. Non c'è obbligo di commento in tutti i topic.*


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


quindi o Milan arcobaleno o niente. Mi viene da ridere e piangere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Purtroppo mi sembrano le notizie più plausibili, considerata la nostra realtà societaria odierna.
Forse quelle sbagliate erano le notizie delle settimane scorse.


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Secondo queste notizie allora mi tengo Elliott, se deve prenderci un fondo USA con meno soldi di Elliot per gestirci come loro...

Però se io vendo una cosa non mi frega poi come l'altro la gestirà, non è più cosa mia, mi intasco il miliardo e due (ammesso che siano vere ste cifre) e sono contento.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Maggio 2022)

Francamente credo siano notizie fatte uscire da Elliott..i motivi sono facilmente capibili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Francamente credo siano notizie fatte uscire da Elliott..i motivi sono facilmente capibili



Anch'io mi aggrappo a questa idea. Speriamo...


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Gli avvoltoi in sostanza vogliono un acquirente con il braccino corto così da rimanere in minoranza senza fare più aumenti di capitale e poi rivendere la loro parte tra 2 3 anni. Chiarissimo.


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo queste notizie allora mi tengo Elliot, se deve prenderlo ad un fondo con meno soldi di Elliot per gestirlo uguale...
> 
> *Però se io vendo una cosa non mi frego poi come l'altro la gestirà, non è cosa mia, mi intasco il miliardo e due (ammesso che siano vere ste cifre) e sono contento.*


Ma il tema vero, confermato da fonti diverse, anche UK, e quindi presumibilmente realistico, non è la gestione del club ma le modalità di acquisizione. Evidentemente ci deve essere del vero sulla questione del debito/LBO e il fatto che Elliott si opponga a noi conviene perchè è inutile sperare in disavanzi di bilancio importanti e quindi calciomercato di livello se poi la società è indebitata e deve emettere un bond per rientrare dell'investimento. I Glazer hanno fatto una cosa simile con lo United nel 2005 e nel 2009 si trovarono costretti a vendere CR7 e Tevez in una sola sessione per sistemare i conti.

Elliott inoltre ha interesse a non cedere a qualcuno che vada poi a rovinare i conti della società perchè fa parte della loro attività principale risistemare aziende e rilanciarle ed una mossa del genere, quella di vendere a chi non farebbe gli interessi del club, li danneggerebbe a livelli di immagine e perdita di credibilità. Certo è impossibile negare la delusione di chi si immaginava Mubadala dietro e si ritrova ad un'operazione impostata come i peggiori avventurieri calcistici degli ultimi 20 anni (Mr. Bee, Hicks e Gillet etc....)


----------



## peo74 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Ma che poi.. che cavolo vorrebbe dire media company? Boh


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma il tema vero, confermato da fonti diverse, anche UK, e quindi presumibilmente realistico, non è la gestione del club ma le modalità di acquisizione. Evidentemente ci deve essere del vero sulla questione del debito/LBO e il fatto che Elliott si opponga a noi conviene perchè è inutile sperare in disavanzi di bilancio importanti e quindi calciomercato di livello se poi la società è indebitata e deve emettere un bond per rientrare dell'investimento. I Glazer hanno fatto una cosa simile con lo United nel 2005 e nel 2009 si trovarono costretti a vendere CR7 e Tevez in una sola sessione per sistemare i conti.
> 
> Elliott inoltre ha interesse a non cedere a qualcuno che vada poi a rovinare i conti della società perchè fa parte della loro attività principale risistemare aziende e rilanciarle ed una mossa del genere, quella di vendere a chi non farebbe gli interessi del club, li danneggerebbe a livelli di immagine e perdita di credibilità. Certo è impossibile negare la delusione di chi si immaginava Mubadala dietro e si ritrova ad un'operazione impostata come i peggiori avventurieri calcistici degli ultimi 20 anni (Mr. Bee, Hicks e Gillet etc....)


Si, hai ragione, per questo ho scritto che mi tengo Elliot, se questi sono un armata brancoleone. Poi Redbird è un Elliot con meno soldi quindi cambia nulla. Se devo rimanere ad un fondo che non mette soldi, mi tengo Elliot che almeno ne ha tanti e la sicurezza economica te la da.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Direi che siamo ai soliti intrighi tipici dei nostri recenti passaggi di proprietà...

Viste le cifre in gioco, che ci fossero complicazioni e colpi di scena era anche prevedibile.

Personalmente al fondo USA non credo, neanche alla politica della virtu. Chiunque prenda il Milan sganciando 1 miliardo e passa non puo poi gestirlo alla meno, andando avanti a Berardi e Messias, perchè l'investimento lo recupererebbe nel duemilamai.

Se fanno una valutazione del genere, chiunque sia l'acquirente deve farci fare il salto di qualità per poter recuperare poi quanto investito. Il Milan di oggi non vale 1 miliardo e passa, parliamoci chiaro, li vale invece (anche di piu) se torniamo ad essere competitivi in Champions.


----------



## Zenos (6 Maggio 2022)

Anche questi fanno clickbait o possiamo dire che la trattativa è andata a donne di facili costumi?saranno contenti gli Elio fan che non cedono l'ora di gustarsi i nuovi talenti made in Mille,i messia Red i Lazetic.

Concentriamoci sul campo va che questi smorzano tutti gli entusiasmi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Maggio 2022)

ci aspetta l'ennesimo non mercato. Garantito


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


che tristezza, ci siam beccati gli arabi squattrinati.
mettiamoci una pietra sopra e chiuso.


----------



## malos (6 Maggio 2022)

Se devono spiegare la legge di Murphy fanno l'esempio del Milan negli ultimi anni. Prego perchè fra qualche settimana non siamo ciullati 2 volte.


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Brutta storia. Qua si prepara il campo al non mercato che ci aspetta.


----------



## Mika (6 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ci aspetta l'ennesimo non mercato. Garantito


Ogiri, Botman e Sanchez non è un non mercato


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Francamente visto quanto era uscito su Investcorp non mi straccio certo le vesti se salta tutto, anzi. 

L'unica cosa che mi interessa è che si concluda tutto rapidamente in un modo o nell'altro per dare a Maldini e Massara certezze sul budget e possibilità di concludere le trattative.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Brutta storia. Qua si prepara il campo al non mercato che ci aspetta.


Anche da parte mia il timore è quello di un calciomercato col freno a mano tirato perché il club è palesemente in vendita. A quel punto sarà già tanto se verranno confermati gli arrivi di Botman, Sanches e Origi. 
Comunque ormai ci ho fatto il callo col Milan a non illudermi quando arrivano notizie positive, anche se un po' nel fatto che ci fosse Mubadala dietro ci speravo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Maggio 2022)

Si fa, si fa, state tranquilli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Se devono spiegare la legge di Murphy fanno l'esempio del Milan negli ultimi anni. Prego perchè fra qualche settimana non siamo ciullati 2 volte.


Vediamo che succede ragazzi, incrociamo le dita... Speriamo in una soluzione migliore di Elliott quantomeno, con un management competente e una proprietà che facciano davvero crescere i ricavi. Dovremo essere continui nei risultati sportivi, attirare nuovi sponsor e agire meglio delle altre. Ora concentriamoci sul campionato, poi vedremo cosa succederà... Magari stanno facendo solo un po' di teatro per poi annunciare l'ufficialità del passaggio di proprietà in modo inaspettato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Si fa, si fa, state tranquilli.







Come il signore che hai nell'avatar, in un modo o nell'altro: "We're gonna have some fun!" 

Se dopo tutto questo tempo i protagonisti non hanno smentito una singola parola, trincerandosi dietro i soliti No Comment, la trattativa c'é eccome. Mi riferisco soprattutto ad Elliott, i primi che si fiondavano a smentire sul nascere ogni indiscrezione di trattativa nel recente passato.

La volontà di cedere é palese, che poi un fondo ambizioso decida di investire 1.2mld sul Milan, di cui una parte (non indifferente) a carico del Milan stesso é quanto meno preoccupante. Quindi forse forse, é meglio che non si faccia proprio.
Speriamo che siano solo ricostruzioni giornalistiche, perché anche io, come i giornali e come molti fratelli di tifo, cambio ormai opinione ed aspettative di giorno in giorno basandomi sugli articoli letti (spesso le stesse firme che avevano provato ad avvertirci del Cinese).

Che dire, se arriva il fondo arabo pieno di soldi "me ne faro' una ragione"  , quello che continua ad interessarmi e che mi é sempre interessato é che il Milan impari a camminare con le proprie gambe e che in futuro non sia dipendente da nessuno. La strada é quella giusta, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Certo é che avere il riccone ti permette di accorciare i tempi ed avere maggiori sicurezze, vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Francamente visto quanto era uscito su Investcorp non mi straccio certo le vesti se salta tutto, anzi.
> 
> L'unica cosa che mi interessa è che si concluda tutto rapidamente in un modo o nell'altro per dare a Maldini e Massara certezze sul budget e possibilità di concludere le trattative.


Secondo me la dirigenza ha già tracciato il mercato, non è rimasta ad aspettare, hanno bloccato nomi per il solito mercato conservativo, Sanches, Botman e Origi, giocatori ritenuti fondamentali nell'immediato e non trascurabili viste le uscite che avremo, poi sicuramente c'è Berardi che però viene valutato 20 massimo 25, non una grossa spesa, ma vista la possibile cessione qualcosa sicuramente è rimasto in standby, visto che probabilmente ci potranno essere fondi in più per puntare più in alto a livello offensivo.
E' una linea giusta questa, un centrocampista in più a buon prezzo e un centrale per il futuro, per il resto del mercato vedremo cosa succederà, Elliott più di 1 mlrd e 200 mln non prenderà, ergo se non vende ora dovrà investire per mantenere il Milan competitivo, per cui è quasi impossibile non venda quest'anno e mi fa abbastanza ridere che vogliano un certo tipo di garanzie quando nel 2017 stettero al gioco del Berlusca che mise su quel teatrino assurdo con quel fantoccio cinese, o trovi compratori seri o non sei serio nemmeno tu, per cui se trovi dei fantocci significa che sei come Berlusca 5 anni fa, vedremo.


----------



## Solo (6 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Secondo me la dirigenza ha già tracciato il mercato, non è rimasta ad aspettare, hanno bloccato nomi per il solito mercato conservativo, Sanches, Botman e Origi, giocatori ritenuti fondamentali nell'immediato e non trascurabili viste le uscite che avremo, poi sicuramente c'è Berardi che però viene valutato 20 massimo 25, non una grossa spesa, ma vista la possibile cessione qualcosa sicuramente è rimasto in standby, visto che probabilmente ci potranno essere fondi in più per puntare più in alto a livello offensivo.
> E' una linea giusta questa, un centrocampista in più a buon prezzo e un centrale per il futuro, per il resto del mercato vedremo cosa succederà, Elliott più di 1 mlrd e 200 mln non prenderà, ergo se non vende ora dovrà investire per mantenere il Milan competitivo, per cui è quasi impossibile non venda quest'anno e mi fa abbastanza ridere che vogliano un certo tipo di garanzie quando nel 2017 stettero al gioco del Berlusca che mise su quel teatrino assurdo con quel fantoccio cinese, o trovi compratori seri o non sei serio nemmeno tu, per cui se trovi dei fantocci significa che sei come Berlusca 5 anni fa, vedremo.


Beh sì, non ho dubbi che a livello di nomi abbiano le idee chiare. Ma poi devono sapere quanto è il budget per vedere come dirottare gli importi sui vari ruoli e soprattutto per finalizzare il tutto. Se perdiamo troppo tempo rischiamo che i nostri obiettivi ce li freghino altri club. Io spero che a fine maggio conclusa la stagione sportiva ci sia chiarezza. O si firma oppure arrivederci ed eventualmente ne riparliamo a settembre.


----------



## UDG (6 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> .


È inutile secondo me che ci sforziamo di vedere del buono dove del buono non c'è. La trattativa probabilmente è saltata. Ci sono troppe voci a mio avviso


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Maggio 2022)

io aspetterei la fine della stagione sportiva


----------



## Rickrossonero (6 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che tristezza, ci siam beccati gli arabi squattrinati.
> mettiamoci una pietra sopra e chiuso.


Mha secondo me state tutti trattando investcorp come un yonghong li qualsiasi.Questi si sa chi sono e visto quello che hanno fatto con gucci, non mi sembrano neanche degli stupidi.I soggetti che hanno dietro poi non sono di poco conto.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Maggio 2022)

"Non mi aspetto nulla ma sono già deluso"


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Come il signore che hai nell'avatar, in un modo o nell'altro: "We're gonna have some fun!"
> 
> Se dopo tutto questo tempo i protagonisti non hanno smentito una singola parola, trincerandosi dietro i soliti No Comment, la trattativa c'é eccome. Mi riferisco soprattutto ad Elliott, i primi che si fiondavano a smentire sul nascere ogni indiscrezione di trattativa nel recente passato.
> 
> ...


Aspettavo che qualcuno mi parlasse di Ja 

No seriamente tornando a ciò che hai detto tu, condivido ogni singola parola. Non credo si debba per forza avere due fazioni contrapposte, Pro Sugar Daddy vs Pro Sostenibilità.
Esistono diversi modi di fare business, non si può essere sicuri di quale sia quello giusto.
Giustissimo tornare a camminare con le proprie gambe, Elliott in questo ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, grazie anche alla nostra dirigenza che ha davvero cavato il sangue dalle rape in sede di mercato.

Ciò che realmente penso è che le notizie si rincorrono, com'è normale che sia.

Così come un giorno ci comprano e la trattativa decolla e il giorno dopo la trattativa salta, si è parlato anche delle intenzioni dei nostri wannabe futuri proprietari. E si è detto tutto e il contrario di tutto, quindi realmente non sappiamo.

Ricordo lo sdegno di qualche giorno fa di molti utenti (nonostante io abbia smesso per un po' di scrivere qui ho letto sempre tutto con grande interesse) alla notizia che Investcorp avrebbe continuato sulla falsariga di Elliott, ad esempio.
Il giorno dopo si parla di Joao Felix (che dubito ci regalerebbero)
Quello dopo ancora la trattativa salta.
È la normalità delle cose. 
Vedremo, io sono sicuro si faccia e che se si fa, saremo in ottime mani (e per ottime intendo una proprietà seria che spende in maniera mirata).

P.s. piccolo OT: il mio preferito è il Point God, ma Ja viene subito dopo, quest'anno mi ha letteralmente fatto impazzire (l'avevo al fantaNBA


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Se vendono a estate inoltrata mandano a donnine il calciomercato


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Gli avvoltoi in sostanza vogliono un acquirente con il braccino corto così da rimanere in minoranza senza fare più aumenti di capitale e poi rivendere la loro parte tra 2 3 anni. Chiarissimo.


C’è scritto l esatto opposto di quello che hai dedotto.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C’è scritto l esatto opposto di quello che hai dedotto.


*vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità.*

per me significa niente savic o colpi del genere. Si va avanti con la strategia attuale per portare il bilancio in attivo senza più perdite. Ottima cosa per elliot che può rivendere un po a meno oggi, restare altri anni in minoranza magari al 20% senza mettere un soldo e rivendere le proprie quote quando il Milan varrà 1 miliardo e mezzo.

Tra l'altro anche red bird ci comprerebbe a debito. Mai visto un fondo che gestisce solo 6 miliardi uscire 1 miliardo cash.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2022)

Dopo il Berlusca del vendi ai cinesi ricchi perché ci tengo al Milan non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Maggio 2022)

Fossimo stati a centro classifica i rabbini ci avrebbero già venduti al primo che passava. Siccome c'è una chance di vincere una roba che non nomino (e mi tocco) allora vogliono aspettare per fare il giro di campo e le foto di rito e le passerelle tv. Spero solo che potenziali acquirenti nel frattempo non si rompano le p... Poi te la raccomando la garanzia di dare il Milan a qualcuno che non voglia gravare la società di debiti. Se tenessero tanto al futuro del Milan, incomincerebbero ad abbassare le pretese. Butto li un primo problema: se restano i rabbini Leao parte (o va a scadenza, penoso film già visto), se invece arriva una proprietà decente ci sarà forse il modo di tenerlo. Altro problema: lo stadietto in comproprietà con quegli altri.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Aspettavo che qualcuno mi parlasse di Ja
> 
> No seriamente tornando a ciò che hai detto tu, condivido ogni singola parola. Non credo si debba per forza avere due fazioni contrapposte, Pro Sugar Daddy vs Pro Sostenibilità.
> Esistono diversi modi di fare business, non si può essere sicuri di quale sia quello giusto.
> ...


Certo, credo che la speranza sia avere una proprietà capace di colmare le lacune senza tirare troppo la cinghia, il che non vuol dire che non approvavo il modo di fare di Elliott, certo che mi saprei aspettato qualcosina in più, per dirne due: trequartista alternativo e ala destra coerente ai profili che tanto bene ci hanno fatto.

Poi si, le cifre non fanno pensare ad altro, devo anche dire che leggere certe valutazioni mi ha sorpreso non poco, a discapito di quello che é il Milan e di quello che rappresenta, bisogna sempre ricollocarci nel contesto Italiano purtroppo, contesto che fa sempre più fatica a rialzarsi e dove il gap continua ad ingrandirsi.

Per farla breve mi rifaccio alla miriade di interviste di Maldini, in cui impopolarmente chiede ai tifosi di capire che non esiste più il Milan di Berlusconi e che dobbiamo cominciare a camminare da soli, e credo che sia la risposta che ha ricevuto più volte da Gazidis alla richiesta di un aumento di budget. Questo perché io non ho questa sicurezza che il prossimo proprietario del Milan (a maggior ragione se quello che si legge sia vero) non la veda in modo diverso. Cominciamo noi tifosi a vederci con una certa ottica prima di aspettarci Savic, Lewandowsky e Modric. Il problema di fondo é proprio questo, problema che un Newcastle, un City o un Inter hanno, ma che un Bayern Monaco non ha mai avuto e mai avrà. 

Ora passiamo alla cosa più importante  : ovunque tu sia spero che questo abbraccio virtuale ti raggiunga fratello. Già che mi metti in profilo la foto di Ja che ha appena massacrato gli odiati (da me) Warriors, che poi ora mi dici che il mio giocatore preferito é anche il tuo preferito allora non posso che provare immenso rispetto. CP3 é in missione, speriamo sia finalmente quello buono e speriamo spazzi via tutto sul suo cammino!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Maggio 2022)

Che poi non capisco.
Se questi si presentano veramente con 1mld completamente in equity per quale motivo dovrebbe essere un male?

dimentichiamo che ci stiamo giocando un scudetto con Elliott secondo me le cose sono destinate ad andare sempre meglio chiunque ci acquisisca


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che tristezza, ci siam beccati gli arabi squattrinati.
> mettiamoci una pietra sopra e chiuso.


Io l'avevo detto che si era stappato lo spumante prima del tempo. Eppure la storia del lavapiatti cinese spiantato delle miniere di fosforo è accaduta solo 6 anni fa.
La fottuta potenza di Huarong (che tra l'altro è pressoché fallita LOL) seguita dalla fottuta potenza del cugino del fratello del cognato dell'amico dell'emiro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che se questi davvero ci vogliono, un modo che convinca tutti si trova.


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Tra l'altro vorrei far notare che:


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni.


_Tranquillizzo i tifosi del Milan, lascerò la società solo se in buone mani_ - Berlusconi


----------



## Giek (6 Maggio 2022)

Prepariamoci a un’altra estate di P0 e nuovi Messias.
Non ne usciremo mai.
Non ce lo meritiamo un trattamento simile


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Vabbè quando si tratta di noi non si sbaglia mai a temere il peggio. C'è da piangere


----------



## sacchino (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...


Ma si dai ha capito che questi sono pronti a sganciare 1,1 miliardi prova a venderlo a qualcosa di più.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma il tema vero, confermato da fonti diverse, anche UK, e quindi presumibilmente realistico, non è la gestione del club ma le modalità di acquisizione. Evidentemente ci deve essere del vero sulla questione del debito/LBO e il fatto che Elliott si opponga a noi conviene perchè è inutile sperare in disavanzi di bilancio importanti e quindi calciomercato di livello se poi la società è indebitata e deve emettere un bond per rientrare dell'investimento. I Glazer hanno fatto una cosa simile con lo United nel 2005 e nel 2009 si trovarono costretti a vendere CR7 e Tevez in una sola sessione per sistemare i conti.
> 
> Elliott inoltre ha interesse a non cedere a qualcuno che vada poi a rovinare i conti della società perchè fa parte della loro attività principale risistemare aziende e rilanciarle ed una mossa del genere, quella di vendere a chi non farebbe gli interessi del club, li danneggerebbe a livelli di immagine e perdita di credibilità. Certo è impossibile negare la delusione di chi si immaginava Mubadala dietro e si ritrova ad un'operazione impostata come i peggiori avventurieri calcistici degli ultimi 20 anni (Mr. Bee, Hicks e Gillet etc....)


Ellamdò messa così come dici tu è un dramma proprio. Ti pareva che poteva andare liscia almeno stavolta. Però secondo me il discorso Elliott più che per questioni di reputazione e credibilità filerebbe di più se loro mantenessero una quota tipo 10 o 20%. Allora si che sarebbero interessati a lasciarci veramente in ottime mani per lucrare anche su quella quota una volta che la società varrà 3 miliardi per dire.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivano nuove conferme sulla frenata Investcorp-Milan.
> 
> Sport Mediaset riporta che Elliott ha deciso di *vendere il Milan solo a qualcuno che sia in grado di proseguire sulla strada virtuosa di risanamento conti, solidità e sostenibilità* intrapresa in questi anni. Investcorp non dà ad Elliott le garanzie necessarie sulla modalità di acquisto.
> Il fondo del Bahrain, contattato da Mediaset, non vuole commentare le notizie sulla frenata.
> ...



Meno male che faranno i giusti controlli, un'altra era cinese sancirebbe la fine del Milan.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo, credo che la speranza sia avere una proprietà capace di colmare le lacune senza tirare troppo la cinghia, il che non vuol dire che non approvavo il modo di fare di Elliott, certo che mi saprei aspettato qualcosina in più, per dirne due: trequartista alternativo e ala destra coerente ai profili che tanto bene ci hanno fatto.
> 
> Poi si, le cifre non fanno pensare ad altro, devo anche dire che leggere certe valutazioni mi ha sorpreso non poco, a discapito di quello che é il Milan e di quello che rappresenta, bisogna sempre ricollocarci nel contesto Italiano purtroppo, contesto che fa sempre più fatica a rialzarsi e dove il gap continua ad ingrandirsi.
> 
> ...


Il Bayern è proprio al quale si deve aspirare, senza se e senza ma. 
Ci si può arrivare tramite programmazione, ma più velocemente se la proprietà alle spalle gonfia qualcosa.
Elliott ha risanato e di questo gli sono grato, ma forse è giusto passare la mano adesso.

Anche io odio profondamente Golden State, a morte. Tifo Miami Heat, ma CP3 si merita assolutamente un titolo!


----------

